# Maybe dead Poa Annua from summer? Pics and video



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Please help me out....Im in Montreal Canada, still no snow but lawn stopped growth roughly mid October.

It's Amy mix of grasses from the 1950s and I started overseeding laSt year with TTTF and Perennial Rye. But this was my first full summer with my lawn and wow its come So far in one season. Then I see this and I realize I'm still incredibly new and need to ask for help. Almost all I've learned is from this site, and youtube lawn channels goal is to sell me products through hype, its entertainment not educational.

I have A lot or pics and videos so if you want more just ask.

This only appears in the more original lawn area. Anywhere I seriously overseeded doesn't have this dead grass with lots of top leaves.







Edit
Here's the video I forgot to add. Its low quality and I had lost my voice pretty badly. But it doesn't show the weed, I wrongly thought was Poa.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I think it looks like nimblewill. the stem on bottom with fluffy top doesnt look like a poa to me.


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Nimblewill. I have some in my Centipede grass. Lucky you! It does very well in Southeast Canada.

I use Tenacity Herbicide by Syngenta

*It can be safely used on the following grass without harm, when used as directed:
*
Kentucky Bluegrass
Perennial Ryegrass
Most Fine Fescues
Centipedegrass
Buffalograss
St. Augustinegrass, but only on sod farms

*It cannot be used on the following turfgrass:*

Bentgrass
Annual Bluegrass
Bermudagrass
Kikuyugrass
Seashore Paspalum
Zoysiagrass


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah looked like nimblewill to me too. I have some patches of it in spots. Perennial summer season grass. Thrives in my lawn when soil hits 80F right around 1-Jul in NC. Tenacity alone may not be enough as people often need all 4 apps of it every 2 weeks.e.

Instead, hit it with Pylex + Triclopyr when it starts growing, probably every 2 weeks. You can alternate Tenacity with the combo above. It probably needs 3-4 apps, and maybe again a second season. You may run into your seeding time, so be conscious when you need to stop with the triclopyr. Tenacity and Pylex are both good up through seed down, though.

You can use Roundup for Lawns Crabgrass Destroyer for a cheaper way to get pylex.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Here are 3 pics with indoor light and a different background if it changes anything. These are a week older than the previous pics and we had A warm spell of 5 days of around 16 and 2 of those days went to 20 or 21 degree highs, and mostly sunny.
So these look even more green than the previous pics although its later in the fall.

Nimblewill...thank you. I didnt even suspect it was Nimblewill at all.


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

stevehollx said:


> You can use Roundup for Lawns Crabgrass Destroyer for a cheaper way to get pylex.


Dang, I didn't even think of that . . . Thanks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Might be a little late for Nimblewill to still have green in the North. Mine is dead now after finishing up a Tenacity regimen this Fall, but I doubt it would still be green at all now even I hadn't. Bentgrass has a similar growth pattern as a weed in lawns, though, so it could be that. That's what I'd bet on. Both are susceptible to Mesotrione.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

rjjrmiller said:


> Please help me out....Im in Montreal Canada, still no snow but lawn stopped growth roughly mid October.
> 
> It's Amy mix of grasses from the 1950s and I started overseeding laSt year with TTTF and Perennial Rye. But this was my first full summer with my lawn and wow its come So far in one season. Then I see this and I realize I'm still incredibly new and need to ask for help. Almost all I've learned is from this site, and youtube lawn channels goal is to sell me products through hype, its entertainment not educational.
> 
> ...







Edit....I added the video I took at the same time as I took those pics.
I put video in the title but forgot to add it until now. I've never made a video like this before and I'm sharing it from YouTube because that's how I know how
I'm not a lawncare YouTuber...you can tell by the amateur quality but also that I don't keep asking you to "like and subscribe"

I was really sick with laryngitis and apologize for my voice.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I might retract my diagnosis of Nimblewill in favor of Bentgrass. thanks @Green 
two article below. 
https://plantscience.psu.edu/outreach/plant-id/grasses/bentgrass_creeping
https://extension.psu.edu/nimblewill-muhlenbergia-schreberi


----------

